# cómo me conviene particionar

## nachopro

Hola chicos, con el paso del tiempo me he dado cuenta que lo que un usuario de PC más espera en la vida es a que el led rojo de su gabinete deje de parpadear.

Hace ya un año tengo mi instalación de gento y he notado que se han degradado los tiempos de carga cuando éstos dependen de mi disco rígido. (También me pasa en windows, a la hora de querer cargar algún video juego).

Por lo tanto el mes entrante armaré un Raid 0 con dos discos nuevos y el soporte que mi mother provée.

Ahora bien, al grano: hoy en día para mi Gentoo tengo 3 particiones:

/boot, de 32MB en ext2

/, de 20GB en ext3

/home, de 330GB en ext3

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # du --max-depth\=1 -h --exclude=proc
> 
> 382M	./var
> ...

 

he visto que el uso constante del /var hace degradar y fragmentar el disco y entonces accesos a binarios u otras carpetas se ven complicadas por este tema... lo mismo debe pasar con /tmp pero en fin

qué esquema, tamaños y tipos de particiónes me recomiendan??

mi pc es un desktop, amd64 de 2.6GHz, 4GB de RAM y mi actual disco de 500GB (que quedará como /home) y pienso comprar dos discos del tamaño "standar" para armar el raid para gentoo y windows  :Wink: 

saludos y gracias

----------

## Txema

Este es el esquema que usé hace poco para mi servidor:

```
/boot  ------------------>    40 MB          - ext2 

/  ---------------------->  6144 MB (6 GB)   - ext4 

/var  ------------------->  7168 MB (7 GB)   - ext2 (2 GB para ccache) 

/usr/portage  ----------->   500 MB          - ext2 (mkfs.ext2 -i 1024 -b 1024) 

/usr/portage/distfiles -->  3072 MB (3 GB)   - ext4 

/usr/src  --------------->  2048 MB (2 GB)   - ext4 

/home  ------------------>  resto        - ext4
```

Puedes poner tu /var más pequeño, yo necesitaba espacio para el cache de squid y otros caches, pero en var con 3GB vas servido si no vas a compilar openoffice (que al fin y al cabo el binario va muy bien) ni vas a usar ccache, pero siempre es bueno ir un poco sobrado con los espacios  :Wink: 

En el servidor con 6GB me sobra en el raíz, pero en el de escritorio me veo ya apurado, y pondré los 7GB para ir más aliviado, ya depende de lo que vayas a instalar.

/usr/portage es importante lo de -i 1024 -b 1024 para cambiar el tamaño de bloques a 1024 porque son muchísimos archivos muy pequeños

distfiles puedes ponerlo o no, depende de si quieres guardar las fuentes a parte o en el raíz, además puedes borrarlas tras instalar los paquetes, con las conexiones que hay hoy día no tardan mucho en descargarse.

/usr/src tiene el tamaño ideal para tener dos kernel compilados y sobra espacio, si necesitas más lo puedes ampliar

Y finalmente /home se quedará con todo lo demás  :Wink: 

De los beneficios de ext2 sobre ext4 aún no estoy muy seguro, mejor que te lo diga alguien más experimentado.

Saludos.

----------

## nachopro

interesante configuración... espero por leer mucho más al respecto.

una duda, en el caso de /usr/portage y quizás /var, no convendría usar raiserfs ? (ojo, nunca he salido de ext2 y 3  :Razz: 

gracias!

----------

## cuerty

Hay varios puntos a tener en cuenta:

/var esta pensado para que se "fragmente", es por eso que es una particion aparte. El nombre viene de variable y quiere decir que los archivos allí presentes varían en tamaño o existencia (archivos temporales como pidfiles o socks unix). Si lo tenes en una partición aparte no debería joderte ya que el acceso a /var es solamente cuando se necesitan este tipo de recursos, que no son grandes archivos ni mucho menos.

/usr en cambio debería ser estable, es decir ahí solamente deberían estar los binarios y librerías que tenes instalados. El que el árbol de portage este ahí es un gran error de diseño que se arrastra en Gentoo desde los tiempos donde era un proyecto en la casa de drobbins, es "safe" pasarlo a /var/portage ya que son archivos muy chicos y que varían bastante seguido (Depende de cada cuanto hagas un --sync).

Mi instalación suele ser así:

/ ext4

/boot ext2

/tmp reiserfs o tmpfs

/var reiserfs

/usr ext4

/home ext3 (Esto lo tengo por la poca confianza a ext4, en un futuro espero cambiarlo).

No hay muchas opciones especiales para mkfs que me hallan ayudado realmente en mejorar los tiempos de respuesta de las aplicaciones, si lo tuve con CFLAGS:

En mi desktop tengo un SATA de 7200rpm, el acceso a disco es barato en comparación con el uso del procesador, entonces uso flags como unroll loops que hacen binarios mas grandes pero funcionan mas rápido.

En mi notebook tengo un SATA pero de 5200rpm, y el acceso a disco es bastante mas costoso, entonces las CFLAGS que tengo ahí están mas orientadas a optimizar el tamaño del binario que la performance del mismo.

----------

## nachopro

interesante lo del portage...

ahora cuando arme el raid voy a hacer el /var aparte, y hacer un syslink para que el portage esté en el var  :Wink: 

lo que sí vi es que layman guarda sus overlays y cosas en /var/portage  :Wink: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Un raid compartido entre linux y windows? Que placa madre vas a usar para eso?

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

ext4 como particion / ??? ext4 es estable ya? segun comentarios ext 4 aveces genera dolores de cabeza

----------

## Txema

 *el_macnifico wrote:*   

> ext4 como particion / ??? ext4 es estable ya? segun comentarios ext 4 aveces genera dolores de cabeza

 

Eso está solucionado, y si, como yo, tienes un SAI/UPS puedes poner la variable con el valor que tenía antes commit=120, si no se queda como estaba en ext3, que es commit=5, por lo que 5 segundos tras hacer un cambio se graba en el disco duro, así que no pierdes nada, bueno, aparte del rendimiento  :Wink: 

Por cierto, para /usr/portage no tienes que hacer ningún enlace, puedes especificar una nueva ruta en make.conf, aunque no recuerdo las opciones exactas, pero sigo recomendando la partición aparte, sobre todo por el tamaño de bloque a 1024.

En cuanto a reiserfs, bueno no me ha ido muy bien y además dicen que se fragmenta muchisimo, así que ya hace tiempo que no lo uso.

Saludos.

P.D: si vas a colocar /var aparte no olvides hacer chmod 1777 /mnt/gentoo/var/tmp (http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=4#doc_chap5) y también es buena idea hacer un symlink de /tmp a /var/tmp para tener todos los temporales en la partición de /var, así es como lo tengo yo y va de lujo.

----------

## i92guboj

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> interesante configuración... espero por leer mucho más al respecto.
> 
> una duda, en el caso de /usr/portage y quizás /var, no convendría usar raiserfs ? (ojo, nunca he salido de ext2 y 3 
> 
> gracias!

 

Sobre el tema hay opiniones de todo tipo. Alguna gente piensa que reiserfs es mejor para los archivos pequeños. Quizás en términos de almacenamiento (por el tema de tail packing). Sin embargo en mi opinión gasta más cpu de la cuenta, y tiene serios problemas con la fragmentación. Hablo de 3.x, no tengo mucha experiencia con reiser4.

Yo uso ext2 para portage porque no necesito journal en portage para nada.

----------

## Txema

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Yo uso ext2 para portage porque no necesito journal en portage para nada.

 

¿Sabes cuál es exactamente el beneficio entre ext2 y ext3/4? Quiero decir, ¿has probado con ambos sistemas o es sólo la teoría?

----------

## i92guboj

 *Txema wrote:*   

>  *i92guboj wrote:*   Yo uso ext2 para portage porque no necesito journal en portage para nada. 
> 
> ¿Sabes cuál es exactamente el beneficio entre ext2 y ext3/4? Quiero decir, ¿has probado con ambos sistemas o es sólo la teoría?

 

Si te refieres a benchmarks, no, no tengo números concretos. Siempre he considerado los tests sintéticos inútiles para este tipo de propósito. ext2 es más ligero en uso de cpu. También se estresan menos los discos porque no hay que escribir la bitácora de las operaciones que se realizan. Eso significa menos gasto de energía (tanto por ahorro en cpu como en operaciones de disco), menos i/o, vida más larga para tu hardware, menos temperatura, etc.

Es difícil hablar de números concretos, depende mucho del tipo de operación que estemos midiendo...

----------

## nachopro

miren, según estuve leyendo... (y repito, nunca salí del ext2 y ext3)

lo mejor sería utilizar XFS (como reemplazo del ext3) y RaiserFS (en lugares con archivos pequeños)

aunque claro, XFS y RaiserFS son los que más CPU emplean

como cpu hoy en día creo que sobra, voy a probar de usar raiser en el /var (con tmp incluido) y el /home y el / con XFS

y muy interesante el aporte contundente de i92guboj: ext2 para portage  :Razz: 

no sé si tengan experiencia al respecto... espero que sí porque éste me resulta un tema interesantísimo

----------

## nachopro

 *Inodoro_Pereyra wrote:*   

> Un raid compartido entre linux y windows? Que placa madre vas a usar para eso?
> 
> Salud!

 

Ino, tengo un motherboard GigaByte MA770-DS3 y la controladora de disco soporta RAID 0, 1 y 0+1

Si bien es una solución de bajo costo y es mediante "hard-software" no depende del sistema operativo y finalmente sí se obtiene un mejor desempeño que con un disco solo  :Razz: 

pienso comprar lo que esté en plaza al mejor costo/beneficio y unirlos en raid 0.... un tanto para windows y los jueguitos, y un tanto para el / y el /var... y mi disco actual quedará en solitario con el /home para las cosas importantes :d

----------

## i92guboj

XFS es un buen fs, pero no lo recomiendo si no tienes forma de garantizar el flujo eléctrico (como un SAI o similar). Es un fs que se lleva bastante mál con los cortes de suministro eléctrico, yo mismo he tenido algún problema en el pasado :p

----------

## nachopro

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> XFS es un buen fs, pero no lo recomiendo si no tienes forma de garantizar el flujo eléctrico (como un SAI o similar). Es un fs que se lleva bastante mál con los cortes de suministro eléctrico, yo mismo he tenido algún problema en el pasado :p

 

sí? en serio?!? UFA!

bueno, al menos lo podría utilizar en la notebook  :Razz: 

----------

## luispa

Efectivamente hay todo tipo de opiniones al respecto, mira los detalles de mi opción, que te resumo: 

```

 Disco 0: Disco de 500GB    (3 particiones):  /boot (ext2)  (swap)  / (ext4)

 Disco 1: Disco de 1500GB  (1 partición):     /home (ext4)

 Disco 2: Disco de 1500GB  (1 partición):     /data (ext4)

```

Esta vez he ido a por lo simple (he probado durante muchos años muchas variantes) y de momento estoy muy contento, me va bien el rendimiento general, va bien ext4, lo uso como server y como workstation y no he tenido ningún problema, que no significa que no lo tenga, pero no lo he visto todavía  :Smile: . 

Luis

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ino, tengo un motherboard GigaByte MA770-DS3 y la controladora de disco soporta RAID 0, 1 y 0+1
> 
> Si bien es una solución de bajo costo y es mediante "hard-software" no depende del sistema operativo y finalmente sí se obtiene un mejor desempeño que con un disco solo 
> ...

 

Chipset AMD? Suerte tratándo de que dmraid te reconozca una controladora raid por software de esas  :Very Happy: 

Me parece que vas a tener que dejar windows fuera del raid...

Salud!

----------

## nachopro

no te entiendo ino

el raid ese es por "soft" pero a nivel del BIOS, o sea... le digo "hard-soft" pq en realidad usa la CPU en lugar de hardware propio.... pero para el sistema operativo es transparente... se ve como un solo disco

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Nop... Eso es cuando la controladora RAID es de verdad y no por software. Para el sistema operativo hay dos discos, es el driver de la controladora el que hace que parezcan uno y en linux no tenés driver, solo el bastante precario todavía dmraid y la magia del kernel.

Para linux, dmraid no te va a detectar una controladora como esa, vas a ver dos discos si nada dentro, por eso te decía que vas a tener que dejar windows fuera del raid, para poder tener en los dos discos nuevos, linux en raid y windows en una partición suelta (en los mismos discos del raid o no).

Por otro lado, es mucho mas eficiente la forma de gestionar un raid cualquiera con linux y por software ya que no necesitas de una controladora raid, no necesitas de dos discos idénticos ni setear nada en esa especie de segunda BIOS que tienen algunos mother para configurar tu soft-RAID.

Gestionado por software, linux hace raid por particiones... Tengo por ejemplo, en un mismo par de discos que no son iguales algunas particiones en RAID 0 y otras en RAID 1.

Salud!

----------

## ensarman

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> XFS es un buen fs, pero no lo recomiendo si no tienes forma de garantizar el flujo eléctrico (como un SAI o similar). Es un fs que se lleva bastante mál con los cortes de suministro eléctrico, yo mismo he tenido algún problema en el pasado :p

 

yo tambien tuve un problema con XFS, cuando necesite redimensionar esa partición, no se dejó. después leí que XFS no soporta redimencionamiento

----------

## pelelademadera

personalmente tengo:

/boot ext3 128mb

/ reiserfs 10gb

/var/tmp/portage 6gb reiserfs

/var/tmp/ccache 3gb reiserfs

/usr/portage reiserfs 6gb

/home reiserfs ~300gb

creo que /usr/portage hay que separarlo en /usr/portage/distfiles tambien

la verdad que no se si hay mucha mejora en usar reiser fs o ext3 o lo que se use.

es bastante el consumo de cpu q tiene reiser, pero tambien tengo que reconocer que en /usr/portage hace mucha diferencia.

xfs lo use una sola vez, con ubuntu, en mis comienzos, y me parecio mas lento. pero me parecio. no es nada cienifico.

lo uqe me gusta de reiser es que nunca se me cayo una particion cuando se corta la luz ni nada, siempre anda correctamente. (uso reiser 3.6)

----------

## Stolz

Mi aporte, aunque está todo ya dicho

```
/dev/md0     68M /boot ext3 RAID 1

/dev/md1     19G / ext3 RAID 1

/dev/md2    517M /usr/portage ext2 RAID 0 (mkfs.ext2 -b 1024 -i 1024)

/dev/md3     11G /tmp ext2 RAID 0 (contiene DISTDIR,PKGDIR,DISTCC_DIR,/var/tmp ...)

/dev/md4   1470M /usr/src ext3 RAID 0 (da para 2 o 3 kernels)

/dev/md5     38G /var/lib/mysql ext2 RAID 0 (es un servidor esclavo, uno de tantos, por eso el riesgo es asumible)

/dev/md6    413G /mnt/backups ext3 RAID 1 (también contiene subversion y trac)

/dev/md7    160G /home ext3 RAID 1

swap          1G 'RAID 0'
```

Coloqué las particiones en ese orden por temas de rendimiento, me interesaba que las particiones que más rendimiento requieren estuvieran en la parte externa de los discos, es decir, con numeración más baja.Todos los sistemas de ficheros están creados con -O dir_index. Si son particiones muy grandes, especialmente las destinadas a almacenamiento masivo,  es aconsejable reducir (o directamente quitar) el número de sectores reservados para root con la opción -m. Para el raid de la swap no hace falta usar mdadm, simplemente dales la misma prioridad al montarlas y el kernel hará el 'raid' por su cuenta.

Respecto a ReiserFS, el 3.x me dio en 8 años menos problemas (si mantienes los puntos de montaje como mucho al 85% de ocupación) de los que ext3 me ha dado en 2 años, pero después de lo Hans Reiser lo fulminé de mis discos duros. Ext4 lo tuve 2 meses, da buena sensación en cuanto a velocidad pero después de que me corrompa 13GB de MP3 también lo fulminé (los archivos no se perdieron, ni siquiera dieron fallos, pero la mayoría tiene errores al escucharlos que en el backup en ext3 no aparecen), le daré otra oportunidad en cuanto tenga tiempo y ganas.

Saludozzzzzzzz

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Hace ya un año tengo mi instalación de gento y he notado que se han degradado los tiempos de carga cuando éstos dependen de mi disco rígido. (También me pasa en windows, a la hora de querer cargar algún video juego).

 

Te voy a aportar la solución más sencilla de todas y sin necesidad de modificaciones a tu tabla de particiones, que es tan válida como cualquier otra...

Copia de seguridad con tar y restaurala con un sync:

```
tar -x... copia_de_seguridad.tar.xx ; sync
```

Adios a la fragmentación por completo.

Supongo que windows incluye una herramienta de desfragmentación, pero como no es para GTK, mejor que abras la ventana MS-DOS y teclees

```
defrag C:
```

 :Twisted Evil: 

 *nachopro wrote:*   

> Si no es para GTK o línea de comando, es basura! (?)

 

Es mejor que la utilidad gráfica, por las pruebas que hice mientras me duró Windows, dado que es la única forma de obtener una fragmentación cero o nula. Hoy en día no tengo ningún windows en mis equipos.  :Wink: 

----------

## deovex

Mi esquema de partición:

```
/dev/sda1     /boot                      100MB     ext2

/dev/sda2     /                          10GB      ext4

/dev/sda3     /home                      55GB      ext4

/dev/sda5     /usr/src                   2GB       ext2

/dev/sda6     /usr/portage               1GB       ext2

/dev/sda7     /usr/portage/distfiles     5GB       ext2

/dev/sda8     /var                       1GB       ext4

/dev/sda9     /var/tmp                   5 GB      ext2

/dev/sda9     /tmp                       5 GB      ext2

```

Tengo una duda acerca del fdisk.

Cuando quiero crear una particion por ejemplo:

```
/dev/sda1   *           1          14      112423+  83  Linux
```

Me sale un signo "+" junto a la cantidad de memoria como así: "112423+".

Luego creo otra partición:

```
/dev/sda2              15         142     10243417   83  Linux
```

Y ese no sale.

Entonces que significa el signo "+" que sale junto a la cantidad de memoria.

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *gnudov wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Entonces que significa el signo "+" que sale junto a la cantidad de memoria.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Eso significa que ha habido algún tipo de redondeo. fdisk mide el disco en bloques mientras que el hardware entiende solo de sectores (que para los discos duros hasta donde yo se son de 512 bytes). Los bloques tal como los ve fdisk contienen 2 sectores (1024 bytes). Si por alguna razón una partición contiene un número impar de sectores entonces el número en fdisk (que está en bloques) estará lógicamente descuadrado. De ahí el signo más que hay al lado del número de bloques, que viene a decirte básicamente que tienes xxxxx bloques + 1 sector al final que no llega a completar otro bloque.

----------

## Txema

 *gnudov wrote:*   

> /usr/portage               1GB
> 
> /var/tmp                   5 GB      ext2 
> 
> /tmp                       5 GB      ext2

 

¿Y esa pérdida de espacio? Te puedo asegurar que con 500 MB para portage te sobra y mucho. Además tener una partición para /tmp de 5 GB me parece una burrada, cuando ahí apenas hay archivos y se puede enlazar perfectamente a /var/tmp, ahorrándote 5 GB, que según veo la tabla no es poco para tu HD.

5 GB para distfiles también me parece exagerado, yo tengo 3 GB y de vez en cuando la limpio con eclean-dist -d cuando veo que le va quedando poco espacio, y si se llena simplemente borro unos cuantos fuentes y andando, con las conexiones de hoy día la verdad es que no le veo mucho sentido a almacenar todos los fuentes.

Saludos.

----------

## deovex

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> Eso significa que ha habido algún tipo de redondeo. fdisk mide el disco en bloques mientras que el hardware entiende solo de sectores (que para los discos duros hasta donde yo se son de 512 bytes). Los bloques tal como los ve fdisk contienen 2 sectores (1024 bytes). Si por alguna razón una partición contiene un número impar de sectores entonces el número en fdisk (que está en bloques) estará lógicamente descuadrado. De ahí el signo más que hay al lado del número de bloques, que viene a decirte básicamente que tienes xxxxx bloques + 1 sector al final que no llega a completar otro bloque.

 

Muchas gracias por su explicación.

 *Txema wrote:*   

> ¿Y esa pérdida de espacio? Te puedo asegurar que con 500 MB para portage te sobra y mucho. Además tener una partición para /tmp de 5 GB me parece una burrada, cuando ahí apenas hay archivos y se puede enlazar perfectamente a /var/tmp, ahorrándote 5 GB, que según veo la tabla no es poco para tu HD. 
> 
> 5 GB para distfiles también me parece exagerado, yo tengo 3 GB y de vez en cuando la limpio con eclean-dist -d cuando veo que le va quedando poco espacio, y si se llena simplemente borro unos cuantos fuentes y andando, con las conexiones de hoy día la verdad es que no le veo mucho sentido a almacenar todos los fuentes.

 

El esquema de partición lo hice hace como dos semanas y lo estoy probando para ver como va Gentoo.

Voy a tener en cuenta de las particiones que mencionaste, gracias.

Saludos

----------

## nachopro

si bien no aporta nada esto que voy a decir... lo digo  :Razz: 

el domingo a la noche pasé mi / de ext3 a xfs.... si bien la primer mejora que encuentro se debe a que no hay fragmentación de datos en el xfs, veremos que pasa de aquí a que adquiera mis nuevos discos para el RAID 0

por otra parte, me encanta como están aportando... me resultan muy útiles sus comentarios.

había cosa que suponía y confirman

o tras que desconocía y también veo que a otros también le sirve el tema...

estimo que este fin de semana estaré particionando....

--

ahh, surgió una duda imprevista

es bueno hacer un /boot como (independientemente de que en mi caso voy a redondear lo más cercano que pueda a 32MB, ext2) partición primaria y luego lo que sobre como extendida y crear el swap al principio del disco, luego el /var, luego el / y luego la ntfs para windows?

el tema de esta config es que windows quedará un poco lento, pero si pongo windows entre el /var y el /, al utilizar linux tendría los cabezales de aquí para allá sin mucho sentido

qué opinan?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Si definitivamente vas por el raid 0, yo en tu lugar dejaría windows en tu actual disco rígido, todo para el solo o en una partición, eso sabrás vos, y pondría linux en el raid, pero eso es por que no uso windows para nada  :Very Happy: . Ya con eso te estarías evitando la parte en donde el cabezal se mueve dentro o fuera de la partición que contiene windows. (Que de paso, es buena idea, a mi no se me hubiera ocurrido).

Tené en cuenta además que grub no puede arrancar desde raid 0, tu o tus (como sea que lo hagas) particion/es que contengan /boot tienen que estar fuera del raid o en raid 1. Como ya te dijo Stolz mas arriba, la swap no hace falta que esté contenida dentro del raid tampoco.

Salud!

----------

## upszot

hola a todos... esta muy interesante esto.. hago mi aporte...

actualmente lo tengo asi... 

```
   Device Boot          Start           End        Blocks        Id     System

/dev/sda1                   1             6           48163+      de     Dell Utility                 ###       (47mb)

/dev/sda2                   7          3923          31463302+    d7     Unknown                     ###   (windows 30gb)

/dev/sda3   *            3924          3936          104422+      83     Linux                        ### (100mb /boot)

/dev/sda4                3937         38913       280952752+       5      Extended                  

/dev/sda5                3937          4060          995998+      82    Linux swap / Solaris       ###  (1gb swap)

/dev/sda6                4061          4309         2000061       83    Linux                         ###  (2gb  /)

/dev/sda7                4310          4683         3004123+      83    Linux                         ###  (2,86gb /var)

/dev/sda8                4684          7173        20000893+      83     Linux                        ###  (19,07  /usr )

/dev/sda9                7174          8418        10000431       83     Linux                        ###  (9,54  /home)

/dev/sda10               8419         38913       244951056       7    HPFS/NTFS          ###  (lugar de intercambio, repositorio de archivos, instalacion de juegos, mp3, etc)
```

por lo que estuve leyendo y por lo que estoy viendo del uso que le doy estoy pensando en un futuro..

Achicar mi /home y separar el /usr/portage y /usr/portage/dispath en 2 particiones.... aunque estoy viendo los tamaños de estas y me entra la duda... ya que en reiteradas veces dijeron que con 500mb para portage alcanzaba y sobraba...y yo estoy usando mas....  :Shocked: 

```
M1530 usr # du --max-depth\=1 -h |grep portage

3.7G    ./portage

M1530 usr # cd portage/

M1530 portage # du --max-depth\=1 -h  |grep distfiles

3.2G    ./distfiles
```

...seguramente tenga muchos archivos ocupando espacio y se pueden borrar sin problema....(la verdad desconozco pq llevo solo 6 meses con gentoo...si no me equivoco no hay problema con borrar el contenido de /usr/portage/distfiles   ya que es donde se almacenas los fuentes que instalamos...)

esto es el uso que le estoy dando al resto de las particiones....

```
M1530 / # du --max-depth\=1 -h --exclude=proc

12M     ./etc

1.2G    ./var

608M    ./opt

5.9M    ./bin

0       ./sys

387M    ./home

20M     ./boot

191G    ./mnt

36K     ./tmp

8.2G    ./usr

4.0K    ./lost+found

5.3M    ./sbin

204K    ./dev

22M     ./root

4.0K    ./media

17M     ./lib

201G    .
```

.... en el /mnt es donde monto la particion de intercambio... por eso pesa tanto.. XD

saludos

----------

## nachopro

chicos, olvidé este tema  :Razz: 

si bien no hice mi cambio de hardware aún...  les cuento que implementé xfs en mi / y ya con un mes exacto de uso... 

lo que noto que va RAPIDÍSIMO es la verificación del sistema al bootear y cuando descomprimo videos descargados en rars fragmentados

no sé a qué pueda deberse eso, pero ahora puedo descomprimir videos sin que se me congele la PC

tmb he implementado xfs en mi pendrive que uso en casa y en el trabajo para desarrollar en python y es un lugo cómo va

realmente les sugiero que se aventuren en xfs  :Smile: 

upszot... yo dejaría el boot de 32mb

como linux es mi sistema principal, mi home es GIGAAAANTE (todo lo que sobra)

y creo que pondría el symlink del portage a /var  :Wink:  como han sugerido

----------

